# Post your boat



## Chris (Dec 13, 2012)

For those of you with a boat, post what you got.

I have a 93 Four Winns 21' runabout 302 V8 I?O

and a 56 MFG Fishing thing with a 4 HP Outboard, this started has a project to pass the time but I liked it so I kept it. Maybe I will sell it after I use it a few times. 

View attachment boat 1.jpg


View attachment Boat.jpg


View attachment 856.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120505_115907.jpg


View attachment Boat 4-27-12.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 14, 2012)

Kathy001 said:


> This is just amazing! I don't have one, but my bro is in a plan to buy an used powerboat. U have any knowledge as how much would it cost?? Thanks in adv.
> 
> Kathy..



Don't they have Craigslist in India? Do I smell a spammer? Stop spam thinks so.... Chris will give your bro a great deal on that white one for a little less than $25,000.00. Tell your bro to send a check before pick up tho.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2012)

For 25 grand you can have both....


----------



## havasu (Dec 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> For 25 grand you can have both....



And he will deliver them to you personally!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 15, 2012)

havasu said:


> And he will deliver them to you personally!



I wonder how many tires Chris would go through going to Bopal?


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey my boat trailer doesn't blow tires.


----------



## havasu (Dec 15, 2012)

How is Mama today Chris?


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2012)

Good. Relaxing. Things went well last night.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 15, 2012)

When I turned 21, my parents got me a canoe, I was stoked. 

Took it out to the lake for Junior year spring break in college and ended up having to dump it out every 30 minutes or so. Me and my girlfriend (wife now) at the time had a blast and I still have the thing. 












Maybe it's the fact that she was o.k. with eminent drowning that I decided to marry her, or the fact that she just laughed every time the air mattress went flat in the middle of the night, on the camping trip b/c I was ill prepared and didn't know it had a slow leak.


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, it's that time of year again, anyone pick up a new boat?


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

Pulled my boat out and getting ready to service it. Heading out to Lake Mead on Thursday night for a weekend of relaxing and fishing.


----------



## havasu (Apr 23, 2013)

My crystal ball sees you dealing with a smoked impeller which is 3 years overdue for a change. Change it!


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

Your crystal ball is wrong because it will be changed today. Along with oil and outdrive oil. Maybe even plugs and wires. My boat hit 20 years old this year, looks about 5 and other then a few scratches is in near show room condition with a whopping 200 hours on her now. 

View attachment IMG_20130421_090716.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, I myself am a freak on impellers. I lost one at the dock on 4th of July, which took the entire afternoon to replace, killing me being at my own party with 20+- friends. I also lost an impeller housing down past the sandbar while on wide open throttle, and it nearly sunk the boat. Maybe this is why I always carry 2-3 extras on the boat at all times.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

I will probably grab an extra this morning when I  go to the shop.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

So I just got back from driving all over CA trying to find boat parts. My local shop was closed, seems they only need to be open when they need money so I drove 30 minutes to the next boat shop that was not answering there phone, got there and three people were just sitting there and one asked what I needed, I told him I called 45 minutes ago and left a message. They beat around the bush but then finally just helped me, got most everything I needed excpet the impeller that they did not have in stock. Ordered it and it should be here in the morning. Today will be oil and outdrive oil I guess and tomorrow will be the impeller. I also have a ground short under my dash I guess I will look at today.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2013)

Repainted the outdrive and changed the fluid in it. Hopefully it will fire up tomorrow otherwise I will light a match. Should have taken some before pics, it got nasty a couple years ago when I left it on the water all summer and pressure washing it took a bunch of the paint off. Not the same color as it used to be because they don't carry it anymore but I think it turned out ok. 

View attachment IMG_20130423_185738.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130423_185748.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 24, 2013)

How hard is it to get into your gimbal bearing and grease it? I only ask because on mine, it's a *****!


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2013)

I have that zurk fitting sitting there Starboard side halfway up next to the hull of the boat. Makes it easy for grease.


----------



## havasu (Apr 24, 2013)

I also have the zerk fitting on my outdrive which I assumed was there to grease up the entire gimbal bearing, but was told by a mechanic that there is one hidden way down on the inside of the transom, which folks often overlook. Since my engine needed aligning, I had the mechanic pull the complete outdrive last year, and found it was really lacking grease.


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2013)

My manual is saying that one is for the Gimbal bearing but who really knows for sure? Was yours on the inside of the stern? I can barely fit my hand past my motor let alone something in it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got back from getting my truck transmission serviced, tranny guy couldn't believe it had never been serviced and had 91,000 on it and the fluid looked new and I tow my 5th wheel all over the country with it.

Picked up my impeller from the dealer today, gonna go see if this thing will fire up today. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## havasu (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes Chris, supposedly, there is a hidden zerk fitting somewhere on the inside of the stern. I too can barely put a hand back there and would need to become a midget to find it. Good luck with the start, just remember to keep plenty of the bluish green bottle of ethanol treatment, and use it religiously in the boat.


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2013)

Got her to fire up today, still runs like a top after I burned out the old fuel. Impeler fried during my test today since i listened to my book and they said not to have the water up very high. Won't do that again.


----------



## havasu (Apr 24, 2013)

Been there, done that! I was also told to throw away the water hose ears and do the test firing in a trash can so as to not inject too much or too little water.


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2013)

I couldn't fit my outdrive in a trash can if I tried but that is the way I did it with my old boat and never had am issue. I prefer just tossing it in the lake and since I am 5 minutes from one that is usually what I do to get it ready for my trips. 

Today I got her all serviced, washed, waxed and ready to go besides vacuuming out the inside. I am still amazed with how good she looks for a 20 year old boat. 

View attachment IMG_20130424_182336.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130424_182356.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130424_182810.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep, very clean!


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

Sad because I see five year old boats that are trashed all the time. My buddy has one that is 6-7 years old and has already had it's motor and upholstery replaced and still doesn't look as good as mine which is all original.


----------



## havasu (Apr 25, 2013)

garage storage makes all the difference.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2013)

Update, burned about 50 gallons of fuel this weekend in the boat and she never skipped a beat, it was a great time cruising around lake mead with the family. 

View attachment IMG_20130427_153017.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130426_144022.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130426_121644.jpg


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2013)

And here is the Hoover dam from the top side and my captain for the weekend. 

View attachment IMG_20130426_134454.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130426_143827.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 29, 2013)

Dang Chris, she's a cuttie. Better keep a supply of ball bats around the house in a couple years.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2013)

Why do you think I have been buying up every weapon I see.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2013)

My son in law confided not to long ago that I scared the crap out of him the very first time he came over to pick our middle daughter up for a date and I was sitting at the kitchen table cleaning my hand guns. It wasn't intentional on my part...honest.


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2013)

Well boat ran great that whole weekend, couldn't be happier with it.


----------

